
The crossover between car simulations and autonomous vehicles - davidst
https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/27/the-crossover-between-car-simulations-and-autonomous-vehicles/
======
Houshalter
Here's an ongoing video series by a guy building a self driving car in grand
theft auto:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQVvvaa0QuDeETZEOy4Vd...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQVvvaa0QuDeETZEOy4VdocT7TOjfSA8a)

I was pretty skeptical of this approach at first, but it actually seems like
it can work.

------
joshu
I invested in a company that is building in this space. They are hiring:
[http://righthook.io/](http://righthook.io/)

------
santaclaus
Toyota is staffing up a lab near Palo Alto to develop car simulation software.
Zoox in the city is doing similar work, and of course Waymo.

------
a_d
What are some other use cases where simulations can help agents learn faster?

